# Nursing while slightly tipsy



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I had to do this last night because I didn't plan ahead. I went out for my birthday and had a few drinks (about one and a half martinis, to be exact). Well, I was still feeling it when I got home and Fleur was awake. She seems fine, but I still feel a little bad. I wasn't totally blasted-just tipsy, like one would normally feel after a martini.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

Personally, I don't think it's that bad. I drinnk a glass of wine or a beer 3 or so times a week. Sometimes I have a second, but it's not the norm.

I wouldn't worry about it now. It's done and over with. If it makes you uncomfortable to nurse your babe while tipsy, then I'd just exhibit more control or plan ahead next time to pump.

Happy Birthday BTW!


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

i dont think that is bad either, its not going to do any damage unless it was happening a lot, or you were too drunk and droped her. When my baby was about 3 months i got given some bailies and i used to enjoy a bit every so often, not enough to get drunk, just enough to relax.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

It is a very rare event that I get a martini, so no this doesnt happen often at all-once or twice a YEAR if that. Thanks everyone


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I wouldn't make a habit of it, but I don't think it matters if it only happens as seldom as you're talking about.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

I don't think it's a huge deal (how old is the baby?) Remember, what gets into your milk is what is in your blood, and even when you are very drunk your blood alcohol level is well below what would be considered alcoholic.

just wiki'd it, a blood alcohol level greater than 0.4 would kill you, and 0.4 is pretty much nothing in a drink.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calidris* 
I don't think it's a huge deal (how old is the baby?) Remember, what gets into your milk is what is in your blood, and even when you are very drunk your blood alcohol level is well below what would be considered alcoholic.

just wiki'd it, a blood alcohol level greater than 0.4 would kill you, and 0.4 is pretty much nothing in a drink.

She's almost 7 months old. I was good enough to drive home, so I guess I'm fine.







I'll just plan better next time so I don't have the worry.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

I think the usual rule of thumb is if you're sober enough to drive, you're sober enough to nurse!
I've nursed slightly tipsy a couple of times too, mainly because it takes less than a glass of wine to get me tipsy these days, and DD still nurses every hour or so round the clock. I don't feel it's a big deal - but if you have a baby with a more predictable routine than mine it might help you to know that the level of alcohol in milk peaks about 1.5 hours after the drink.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. Co-sleeping tipsy actually worries me a little more. I've definitely nursed after a few.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Happy (belated) birthday! I agree with the others - if a mama is OK to hold the baby to nurse (and not drop her) then the alcohol in the breastmilk is so small I don't worry unless it is a regular thing with many drinks.


----------



## happyhousewife06 (May 26, 2008)

I also think that its ok and have nursed after having a drink a time or two.

Happy belated birthday as well!


----------

